# Westland Wyvern



## Geedee (Mar 26, 2009)

.


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 26, 2009)

Excellent pics Gary. She would be quite something to see in the air, it is a shame as you say that there are none airworthy today.


----------



## Matt308 (Mar 26, 2009)

Well I'll be damned. I thought she was a turboprop only. Never realized they stuffed a piston engine in that wonderful nose. I love that bird.


----------



## comiso90 (Mar 26, 2009)

Thanks much for the photos!....

What a refined looking bird! it looks like a supermodified custom plane that was built for airshows .

beautiful... I'd like to see it go back into production for drug interdiction.

reminds me of a TA-152

.

.


----------



## rochie (Mar 26, 2009)

had a italeri (i think) model kit of a wyvern in my hands this afternoon but sadly not the cash in my pocket !!!!


----------



## Thorlifter (Mar 26, 2009)

nice pics, Gary. Thanks for posting them.


----------



## 109ROAMING (Mar 26, 2009)

Beaut shots Gary  Thanks for sharing mate

What a thing to fly


----------



## Airframes (Mar 26, 2009)

Nice pics Gary. Always wondered what the Eagle engine looked like, only ever seen pics of the turbo-prop version of the Wyvern. Bit of a beastie, don't you think?!!


----------

